# Haunt 2014 Leiden Holland



## sander287 (Aug 12, 2014)

This haunt runs only for a few hours so not to much details added


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Looks like you have a great area to set up. I really liked what I saw!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Great makeup on your actors and it looks as if the haunt gets intense.

You had quite a line of people waiting to get scared, too - always a compliment to a haunt.


----------



## booberry crunch (Aug 14, 2014)

Welcome, sander! Great looking haunt!


----------



## sander287 (Aug 12, 2014)

a little more info on the haunt 
Here in Holland is Halloween upcoming

this event is made possibly by 150 volunteers the whole event is free for the 5000 visitors 

the space is great only its outdoors and in holland there is a lot of rain in october

thnx for welcoming me on the Hauntforum


----------



## nimblemonkey (Aug 21, 2011)

150 volunteers- sounds like a big party! They all seemed to enjoy being "in character". I really liked what I saw.


----------

